
Pingdom discontinues free plan - siquick
Just got this email<p>&quot;To ensure the best possible product experience for SolarWinds® Pingdom® users, and to focus our resources and investment on this next phase of our product development, we will no longer offer our free plans as of February 6, 2019.<p>To continue enjoying the benefits of Pingdom, all free users will need to sign up for a paid subscription plan option by this date.&quot;
======
geerlingguy
I've been using Pingdom's free plan to monitor one site for many, many years.
I'm guessing that SolarWinds has had this in the plan for a while, as the free
tier likely has very few conversions since going from free to paid is a bit of
a jump to ~$10/month ($120/year).

For someone who just wants to know if a site is up or down, and has a dozen
cheap or free services to choose from (I also sometimes use UptimeRobot), it's
not a market Pingdom really caters to anymore.

Anyways, this is also the reason I built Server Check.in[1] a few years
back[2]; mostly for my use, and it's been a fun ride! Building a distributed,
microservice-ish thing over the course of 7 years has been interesting. Would
love to answer questions about it if you have any.

[1] [https://servercheck.in/](https://servercheck.in/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4901350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4901350)

~~~
AznHisoka
What is the tech stack for Check.in?

------
SimonRodgers
I use WebSitePulse
([https://www.websitepulse.com/](https://www.websitepulse.com/)). After the
free trial, they offer a free plan. Unfortunately, they ping your target just
once a day. The good thing about them is they don't offer prepaid plans - just
pay for what you use at the end of the month.

------
miranpm
Check out Freshping by Freshworks - offers 50 checks at 1 min interval &
public status pages for free.

Disclaimer: I'm a maker of Freshping ([https://www.freshworks.com/website-
monitoring/](https://www.freshworks.com/website-monitoring/))

